# beefers1 - 1K



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Beefers :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done .. keep up the good work :4-cheers:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## carolita (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations.
__________________


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations Beefers :grin:

And a very warm welcome to Carolita too :wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Beefers!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats...

JC


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Beefers!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, B1! :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Still a long way to go, to catch up to you guys, though!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations beefers* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:



beefers1 said:


> Still a long way to go, to catch up to you guys, though!


Oh, I don't know. Only another 20 odd thousand or so. :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, I really can't stay in front of the computer all day and make 30 posts/day like you do, I have to attend school, and eat dinner, and do homework, and exercise, etc. Probably in another 10 years?


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

beefers1 said:


> well, I really can't stay in front of the computer all day and make 30 posts/day like you do, I have to attend school, and eat dinner, and do homework, and exercise, etc. Probably in another 10 years?


Congrats on 1 K beefers it won't be long before you have another one but a busy guy like you should get a portable computer like this, that you can have when you eat dinner do home work and stuff :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

hell no! i'll raise my avg posts to 5 per day, and that's perfectly fine. My daily computer time is only about 2 hours.


----------

